

A New Account of ‘Watchman’s’ Origin and Hints of a Third Book - pmcpinto
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/14/business/media/a-new-account-of-watchmans-origin-and-hints-of-a-third-book.html

======
thesteamboat
The Onion's take is relevant:

> Harper Lee Announces Third Novel, ‘My Excellent Caretaker Deserves My Entire
> Fortune’

[http://www.theonion.com/article/harper-lee-announces-
third-n...](http://www.theonion.com/article/harper-lee-announces-third-novel-
my-excellent-care-50840)

------
giarc
The family needs to get a better lawyer.

------
stephengillie
The submarines for this Watchman book are as thick as thieves!

~~~
stephengillie
Hey look, someone downvoted me so they could be higher on the page. Go go
internet points!

Edit: And oh no, this comment is a second target for your slings and arrows!

